# European Watch Fairs



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Is anybody aware of any European watch fairs for vintage wristwatches, pocketwatches. I'm sure it would include clocks but I am not interested in that, unless I find a genuine superb Art Deco clock for pittance....

I was at the Birmingham fair the other week, so was wondering if there was something like that, except bigger.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Only thing occurs to me is that moet big european cities have ' flea markets ' which usually include watch stalls.Have been to these in Barcelona and Paris and are interesting but not sure its what you're after.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you have any info on the Paris ones? If I am travelling I would have to be pretty sure I have enough to occupy my time with!


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

kabong said:


> Do you have any info on the Paris ones? If I am travelling I would have to be pretty sure I have enough to occupy my time with!


See Paris Rough guide, 12th edition p179 and p375 .Market is called Puces de Vanves and runs Sat and Sun 7am to 1.30pm.Metro; Porte-de-Vanves ,on corner avenue Georges-Lafenestre and Marc-Sangnier.Its really enormous and i think we spent a few hours there.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

theres a good one (famous) in Germany - but I forget where, and when and what its called - its Huge though...

in France look out for 'Brocs & Puces' they are advertised on lamposts or trees - they mean fleamarkets and good finds normally amongst these

you can get a list of local ones from most tabacs they have a published guide per area


----------



## carrera (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello all.

First post, but I believe the watch fair in Germany that Xantiagib is referring to is the one in Munich, held every couple of months.

Definitely worth a visit. It's been going over 20 years so well established - it filled up a large event hall in the Arabella Sheraton a good few years ago and now spills over into a second, again pretty large room. Though the hotel is now a Westin. The focus is definitely on watches Kabong, you won't see many clocks at all - the occasional pocketwatch, stopwatch and dash timer aside, it's very much about wristwatches.

You can get a better impression from a couple of reports I wrote about it. Focussed on Heuer, as that's my main watch interest and they were for a Heuer forum, but should give a general impression too:

http://www.chronocentric.com/forums/heuer/index.cgi?page=1;md=read;id=33737

http://www.chronocentric.com/forums/heuer/index.cgi?page=1;md=read;id=28084

I'd recommend a trip to anyone - sellers come from all over, as far as Japan, and most can get by in English. Munich's an attractive city too, well worth the weekend stay (the fair's open to the public on Sunday).

The schedule is here: http://www.uhrenboerse-online.de/termine-1/

You'll note it's in other cities too; I'd recommend Munich but if the others make more sense, then give those a try. They did try and organise one for London a couple of years back, but the Icelandic volcanic ash cloud put the mockers on that one.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. That is very helpful.

Would you say most of the watches were quality with medium to high prices, or is there a complete range from junk watch to practice repairing on upwards?

TBH I am only interested in buying cheap watches for practicing on, or watches that are â‚¬50-150(ish)


----------



## carrera (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely more top end than that. In that sort of price range, you're better off going to flea markets as other people have suggested. Slimmer pickings from those than once upon a time, thanks to eBay etc, but still some interesting stuff around to root through.

The ones in Berlin always had some interesting GUB (GlashÃ¼tte Uhrenbetriebe, the conglomerate that included A. Lange u. SÃ¶hne and later convolutedly became GlashÃ¼tte Original) watches at still reasonable prices, though those are increasing too. Some interesting Soviet watches too. Should you ever find yourself in Berlin of a weekend, there's a big flea market just down from the Pergamonmuseum but I always found better pickings for watches at one literally right outside Tiergarten station on a Saturday.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Just seen this:

http://www.jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=744

London International Watch Fair to take place Nov 13

"London International Watch Fair", a selling event which will bring together watches aficionados and dealers, will take place on November 13, from 10 a.m. to 6 p.m.

Samuel Olsson, organiser of London International Watch Fair

The event, to be located on Berkeley Square in central London, will be an opportunity for contemporary collectable watches as well as more established brands to be presented to collectors, organiser Samuel Olsson told Jewellery Outlook.

A preview for selected dealers, collectors and media will take place at the venue on the evening of November 12.

"The common thread is that the watches will be collectable," Olsson said.

"We hope to put together the best of collectable horology today. We want to offer watch aficionados the opportunity to buy a little bit of 'time history' and promote the investment in time as a commodity."

Price points are expected to range from some 2,000 pounds upwards.


----------

